# Water temp is still high with so many radiator



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 14, 2020)

I have 1 420 and 1 480 inside the case and the water temp idle at 28c; ambient at 23c. Full load with 9900kf and 2080ti, water temp is around 37-38c. With the mo-ra3 outside the case, the water temp is still 28 at idle. I see Jay2cents has 4 480 rad and water temp is just 1c above ambient. Why after adding the mo-ra3 and the water temp is not cooled down close to ambient?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 14, 2020)

Off the top of my head, either your flow rate is really slow or your fans are too slow.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jun 14, 2020)

In theory, routing water from CPU to GPU to top radiator to front radiator should let you get some very low CPU temperatures.  The strength of this arrangement is that the two radiators are in a counter-current series.  The coolest water is exchanged against the coldest air to achieve the closest temperature approach and the warmest air is exchanged against the hottest water to achieve the highest discharge temperature.

Is the air coming out of your top radiator especially warm?  If so, increase air flow.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

Of course when system is at full load, warm air exit the top radiator. Fans run at 800 rpm, 4 noctua fan on mo-ra3 also run slow too. Pump runs at max speed.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jun 15, 2020)

Maybe you should try 1500 rpm NF-A14 PWM fans and/or 2000 rpm NF-A12x25 PWM fans in place of slow fans?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 15, 2020)

For real though, why are you that worried? As temps are nice and low, I'd rather have a much quieter system that chasing those last few degrees above room temp.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Of course when system is at full load, warm air exit the top radiator. Fans run at 800 rpm, 4 noctua fan on mo-ra3 also run slow too. Pump runs at max speed.



That's a single pump? I hope you are not using a D5?



Nuckles56 said:


> For real though, why are you that worried? As temps are nice and low, I'd rather have a much quieter system that chasing those last few degrees above room temp.



His water temp delta is sort of bad, really bad.


----------



## phill (Jun 15, 2020)

I take it that you have the CPU and GPU in the same loop?  What sort of speed are your fans spinning and more so, what make/model of fans are you using?   Could be the main issue if the fans aren't pushing enough air through the rad for a start possibly??  What case do you have this installed in?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

CPU & GPU are in the same loop. All internal fans are corsair ml120/140 pro rgb and they are running at 800 rpm. 280 front suck cool air in, 120 at the bottom suck air in, 360 from top blow air out of the case, 140 blows air out of the case.Pump/ reservoir combo is ek quantum kinetic 300. Outlet on the pump runs straight to the mo-ra3 420 outside the case then back in radiator inside case. There are 4 noctua 200mm fan on the mo-ra3 which running slow as well. I want to slow down fan speed thats why I bought the mo- ra3 but the perfomance is not as I expect.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

D5, I knew it Your flow rate is probably at a trickle man. You have a ridiculous amount of head pressure load, all that plumbing and the number of rads. You are going to need *at least two* D5 at max spd or ideally a MCP35X2. Fyi, the high delta temp literally means you have hot water running thru your rads and it is not being disipated.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jun 15, 2020)

If water flow is low, and air flow is high, he should have low water temperature out of the final radiator in the water flow path (the one on the front).  If air flow is low, he should have high air temperature out of the last radiator in the air flow path (the one on top).  If they're both low (as seems possible given how much flow resistance there is with two water blocks, two radiators and a pile of hoses), it could be either way, but you'd expect high GPU temperatures under load.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

Is EK-XTOP Revo Dual D5 ok? Last night when I first connect the system to the mo-ra3, cpu is idle in the 20s, gpu cant go above 35 during heaven benchmark. Today, cpu idle in the 30s and gpu breaks 40c during benchmark.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> *Is EK-XTOP Revo Dual D5 ok? Or the swiftech better?*



An MCP35X2 has a bit more static head pressure than dual D5. Though I am partial to higher pressure pumps, you might be able to skate by with just two D5. Gotta remember the pressure drop on the Mora is high just as all 1080 externals. You need lotta head pressure.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

There is the ek pump in the system now and that swiftech is a different pump, will it damage each other when running at different speed?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> There is the ek pump in the system now and that swiftech is a different pump, will it damage each other when running at different speed?



If you were buying a 35x2 pump, I would jut use the 35x2. You could indeed use them together w/o issue if they were both running relatively similar speeds, but again, I'd just run the 35x2 and keep it simple. Sell off the other pump, recoup some money.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

That ek pump comes with the reservoir. Is that swiftech dual pump works with any reservoir?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> That ek pump comes with the reservoir. Is that swiftech dual pump works with any reservoir?



Yea, you can plumb it to any standard res. It also has an optional specific res though a larger res will be easier to work with.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

Search results for: 'bitspower water tank z multi ultra 250 reservoir clear tube black pom 0340bp011501on'
					

TITAN RIG specializes in quality PC Water Cooling and Air Cooling Components. FREE Shipping on order over $99 within the contiguous US. 30 Day Return Policy.




					www.titanrig.com
				




that reservoir works with that dual pump? Do I need any fitting to connect the pump to the reservoir? I have some spare compression fitting but dont know if it works or not. There is a reservoir on swiftech website specific for that pump but It is too small.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Search results for: 'bitspower water tank z multi ultra 250 reservoir clear tube black pom 0340bp011501on'
> 
> 
> TITAN RIG specializes in quality PC Water Cooling and Air Cooling Components. FREE Shipping on order over $99 within the contiguous US. 30 Day Return Policy.
> ...



You can use any standard res, box or tube. You need fittings for pump to res, two barbs and clamps or two compressions. Then pump to loop and loop to res, so that's 4 total. The switftech 35x reservoir is tiny but it works and its cheap though it does take some tricks to fill w/o running dry, etc etc. Thus a standard res is easier for most users.

Here's an example of how'd you connect a 35x pump.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

I heard that m35 pump is loud, isn’t it? U using 1 in yo system? What is your temp?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> I heard that m35 pump is loud, isn’t it? U using 1 in yo system? What is your temp?



It's loud if you don't know how to run it. The pump is at max efficiency at just over 50% duty cycle where you get 95% of pump power while being quiet. Thus don't run it higher than 50% DC on the PWM controls. My temps are pretty good, with water temp rarely going over 30c with a typical 23/24c ambient. Cpu idles around 32c, gpu idles around 25c... water temp at idle is 26/27c. 

I've run multiple externals in the past back in the day when benching was big.











 <--can you see my 35X2 tucked under the drive bays on the right side, sitting on my 2nd psu?






<--I ran dual psu back in the day and this is the draw off of just one psu.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

The swiftech dual pump will not be available soon due to stay at home order in Cali so I go with the dual d5 from Ek. Hope it works.
Order 1 from ebay also. Its a little more expensive . Will try which pump works for me.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Of course when system is at full load, warm air exit the top radiator. Fans run at 800 rpm, 4 noctua fan on mo-ra3 also run slow too. Pump runs at max speed.


I use dual Laing Ddc 18watt pumps.

Your flow rates probably low , your fan speeds are definitely slow though too, you need to give your system some options for ramping up.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> The swiftech dual pump will not be available soon due to stay at home order in Cali so I go with the dual d5 from Ek. Hope it works.
> Order 1 from ebay also. Its a little more expensive . Will try which pump works for me.



I do not recommend going dual D5 without a flow meter in hand. D5 are NOT the pumps to use when static head pressure is of paramount importance.









						MCP35X2 - Rouchon Industries Inc., dba Swiftech - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit
					

Extreme Duty, 12 VDC, PWM controlled, DUAL Pump, including: (2) MCP35X pump motors, (1) MCP35X2-H dual pump housing, mounting screws, (1) G1/4 plug, (2) G1/4 to 1/2" barb fittings, (2) hose clamps, adhesive foam pads, PWM cable splitter, manual.



					www.swiftech.com
				




white one in stock, get the optional heatsink too for cooling and the cool mounting feet oe. decoupler.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 15, 2020)

They are in stock but swiftech emailed me and said because of stay at home order, they will delay my order. They dont give specific time when they will process an order. It could be a month or so. If dual d5 is worse than swiftech, I will just return it. Shipping fee is not bad.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 15, 2020)

That's too bad. Btw, the white is in stock at ppcs.









						Swiftech MCP35X2 Pump - White
					

The MCP35X2 is the dual motor version of Swiftech's flagship MCP35X pump. The product is designed to provide extreme flow rates in loops that include multiple devices, for example multiple radiators and triple or quad SLI/Crossfire liquid cooled graphics cards;  pump redundancy also provides...




					www.performance-pcs.com
				












						Swiftech MCP35X2 Series Heat Sink
					

The MCP35X2-HS is an optional heatsink compatible with Swiftech's MCP35X2 dual pumps. The heatsink is intended to provide additional cooling to pumps running under high stress and/or high ambient temperature conditions. The substantial reduction in operating temperature may result in increased...




					www.performance-pcs.com


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 15, 2020)

At even a virtual 2cents, JayZ is grossly overcharging. 

I have 6 temp sensors connected to a 6 channel digital readout.  They measure to 0.1 C accuracy:

Top rad temp In / Top rad temp out
Bot rad temp In / Bot rad temp out
Ambient Air / Inside case Air

i don't get the goal of having low temps.... For Radiator design in high end PCs ... 10C is considered the "hi end goal.  Heat transfer is proportional to"Delta T"... so if your goal is 1C, you need 10 times cooling capacity at 1C than 10C

Im playing an MMO right now , not at all demanding ... GPU load is 17%.  Fans are not spinning (they shut off at low temps) ,   Temp Drop across the 420 x 45mm is 1.0 C;  Temp;  Temp  Drop across the 280 x 60mm is 0.7 C.  Ambient is 23.7 / Water temp is 30.1.  So what would be the point of getting water temps at 1C above ambient ?  Never thought to try it  but Im sure that fans not spinning is quieter than fans spinning even if the noise doesn't exceed ambient and ya can't tell the difference.

The system Im typing from has a gross component heat load of about 700 watts.  The rads will need to handle about 60% of that load; part of  the other 40% is radiated thru rad shrouds, tubing heat sink exposed surfaces etc. with  alarge part of it actually not present because you never hot peak loads on all components at the same time.  When running 100% stress tests, the GPUs reach 39C with fans at set 1200rpm.  Based upon the fan curve however, they top out at about 44C and < 800 rpm under Furmark .... 550 - 600 rpm when gaming at 41C

Addressing the problem is kinda like telling the doc you don't "feel good".....

1.  What are fan rpms ?... we use 140mm fans w/ max rpm of 1200 rpm.   if you replace the Noctua fans on a Noctua cooler with Phanteks low speed fans, temps drop 6C at the same RPM















						First 140 mm Fan Roundup: Noctua, Phanteks, Xigmatek
					

140 mm fans from Noctua, Phanteks, and Xigmatek battle in our latest fan roundup with one emerging as a clear winner in both thermal performance and acoustics. May 21, 2013 by Lawrence Lee Last month we staged an epic shoot-out among some popular 120 mm fans. Some great sounding fans emerged but...




					silentpcreview.com
				



"The Phanteks PH-F140HP/TS is the clear winner in every respect. It edged out the new Noctuas every step of the way, delivering the best overall results of any fan we’ve tested thus far. To top it off, it had cleanest, smoothest sound of all the new fans in this roundup. If we had to start from scratch, this might be our new reference model.

2. What pump and what speed ? ,,, in other words are you maintaining 1.0 - 1.25 gpm.  On dual rad systems we use the Swiftech 35X2 dual pump with heat sink and fan.   back in the day when twin x70s in SLI were 49% faster than the x80 at the same price, water coolers could gain a boon by putting the GPU water blocks in parallel.... GPUs, due to their huge block size, need far less flow so pushing say 1/2 gpm theu the CPU worked well with 0.60 gpm thru each GPU ... as the 39C results under Furmark showed.






https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/tag/35x2/ ... highly recommend the optional heat sink and fan

3.  Radiator fans ALWAYS blow in . no exceptions ... ever ... unless of course your goal is to reduce cooling efficiency





Don't fall for the "gotta get the air out" nonsense

a)  whats left in side your PC that needs cooling besides GPU CPU and potentially MoBo VRMs

b)  Every cu.ft. that is blown into your case exits you case... id guess with your set up you are blowing into your case, is exiting your case ... if not conservation of mass dictates your case exploded.  Ever use a window fan to blow cool air in at nighy after a hot day.  Works great don't  ? ... well it does if you open a 2nd window to let the hot air out.  You don't neeed a 2nd fan to blow air out do you . ?  Every cuft of air that is blown in by that fan goes out that other window ... your case grilles are the other window.

c)  If water temp is 38C, ambient is 23 C and say interior case temp is 28C, what will cool 38C water better... air at 23C or air at 28C   ?  You get 50% more cooling at 23C

If the air coming out of your top radiator is warm, it's up side down.

You have way more rad than me and I'm running way cooler with more load.

If you want to get the skinny on doing the thermodynamic calculations ... having taught college level fluid mechanics and thermodynamics we wanted to apprpoach this from a "calculations" point oif view and then perform lab testing to add any necessary constants.  We worked with the data from Martins liquid lab and modeled dozens of builds.  With designs based upon a Delta T of 10C,, accuracy never wavered more than 5%.

If you want to download the spreadsheet calculators for various rads... do a web search on "Radiator Size Calculator overclock.net"

4.  One more thing ... are you creating negative pressure inside you case ?  Generally negative pressure's downside is discussed in terms of dust.   You should be less concerned with the dust than what is carrying it in.

Let's 'do the math.  Likely won't match what ya got but the example holds.: 

We have no data on the fans so lets assume that one of your 120mm fans = 1 "equivalent fan" or 1.00 EF ... that would make the 140s = 1.36 EF.   So with a 480 and 420 blowing out , we must have at least:

4 x 1.00 EF = 4.00 EF @ 480 rad
3 x 1.36 EF = 4.08 EF @ 420 rad
1 x 1.00 EF = 1.00 at case rear

Total = 9.08 out

Again the actual numbers don't matter... change to fit what you got .

Now those exhaust fans have no intake filters so there's no intake restriction from dust clogging the filters  which can restrict air flow up to 30% when dirty ... lets call it 20 % and assume (4) 140mm intake fans.

(4) x 1.36 x 80% = 4.35 EF

So with 4.35 EF coming in and 9.08 going out you have quite a air deficit there.  That means the missing air is coming in thru your case grilles and vented slot covers .... and where are they ?  Most times they are going to be right near your 300 watt GPU exhaust and your 1000 watt PSU exhaust.  Fortunately, to see if this is happening, you can invest in a $39 "garage band fog machine.  Mount your rads and fans .. or just the fans and run a test ... pointing the fog back at those open grilles and vents.... if your case fills up w/ fog, you are pulling air in ... if those grilles are next to GPU / PSU exhaust, its hot air.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 17, 2020)

Speed up all the fans but still in quite zone and the pump at 100% seem help. Water temp idle now is 26c, stress test for 20m and it goes up by 2c. Ambient is 74f or 23.3c. The new pump will be here at the weekend so I have to wait for a few days.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 17, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> View attachment 159143


Ignore the previous posts waffling and the obvious typo circled in the picture, He keeps rehashing that misinformation any chance he has.
The diagram says it all, fans blowing the air out through the radiator is the best means of cooling the case.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 20, 2020)

Do we really need the down tubes in reservoir? I see something in the ek reservoir but the one I just bought is empty. The swiftech one has the membrane filter and I like it but anyone know where to buy it. I use silver coil and it could drop to a pump without something keep it in place.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 23, 2020)

delid+cooper ihs+mo-ra3 = cool temp. maybe I CAN HIT 5.4GHZ. Just enter random number in bios and got 5.3. could lower a bit. 5.2ghz at 1.19v load and temp in the 60s.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi,
EK dual D5 is a pretty popular setup
Best thing about D5's is they are quiet
I have dual ek D5's just in different orientation than most, case limitations
1-D5 pump reservoir combo and 1-D5 top

I use 360 mora I have two of them

Only way to know what flow is you'd have to add a flow meter.

If you go by what 2cents says he's also said flow doesn't matter lol


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 23, 2020)

Its just my 2080ti. I still cant get it to ambient at load. Ambient 23c, water temp 26c, idle temp is 26c and 35c is load temp. My surface area now is larger than 4x 480 that Jay did it the video. My 2080ti runs at 2190mhz and 8200mhz.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi,
The way mora's are designed there is little to no restriction so if flow is low it's happening some where else
But nothing wrong with D5's they are preferred by many it's just a single loop would need two or you'd be best with two seperate loops and they would have one pump per so there it is two d5's for a single loop.
Add a real flow meter not one with a silly spinning wheel then all speculation is gone.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 23, 2020)

All flow indicator I see has a spinning wheel. Which one you talking about ? Is it this 









						Aquacomputer G1/4" Flow Rate Sensor for Aquacomputer Aquaero, Aquastream XT Ultra and Poweradjust
					

Flow rate sensor from aquacomputerThe symmetrical design with two identical nozzles allows integration into the system without having to use a certain direction of flow through the sensor.Has four M3 threads integrated into the bottom of the casing to allow easy fixation.Provides accurate data...




					www.titanrig.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi,
Yep that will work :thumb:
You can get tips on it here 








						OCN  Aquaero Owners Club
					

Welcome to the Aquaero Owners Club thread  This is the new thread for all things Aquaero and Aquaero / Aquasuite related.  The original Aquaero 6 thread was started as a new hardware thread for the then coming release of the Aquaero 6.  The A6 is here and in short order has grown quite a...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 24, 2020)

Its weird guys. In the afternoon, I tested the card temp and it was 31c-32c during heaven benchmark. At night, I tested again and the temp was 38c-40c. Is it because I  test the CPU before gpu and it heat up the loop so the card temp is worse?


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Its weird guys. In the afternoon, I tested the card temp and it was 31c-32c during heaven benchmark. At night, I tested again and the temp was 38c-40c. Is it because I  test the CPU before gpu and it heat up the loop so the card temp is worse?


Have you got a photo of your setup?  We might be able to spot something that is causing the issue...  I can't understand the reason why your setup is warm with all that rad space....  It's not like the ambient temps are through the roof...


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2020)

HI,
Nothing weird 
Loop is too complex for one D5 to give acquit pressure on the cpu or gpu cooling fins to better control stress 

Tell you the truth disconnect all internal rads and just use the mora 420 for a single D5 it would likely work better.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 24, 2020)

Im using the dual pump now.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi,
Post an image of the setup.
What fluid are you using ?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 24, 2020)

Baby water with silver coil
Pump straight to mo-ra3 outaide case then back in the front rad then cpu block then upper rad then rear rad then gpu then bottom rad.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi,
I'd remove the little bottom and top rear rads they aren't not doing anything anyway.

Not sure what silver coil will do to nickle plating but i know ek would void any warranty using it with distilled or similar water
Have to think water block might be clogged you added a flow meter yet ?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 24, 2020)

Flow meter is on the way.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi,
Good once you get that bad boy in and set up you'll have more to go by 
But seriously those 2 little rads are just in the way now once you added the mora 420 boom your done.

Hi,
Run R20 and lets see what the core temps look like afterwards.
What sp# is that chip you got mine is a 92


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 24, 2020)

My chip is 63. 5.3ghz llc7 1.33v in bios 1.296 at load and able to run avx blender bmw. Ram OC to 4400 cl17, cache 50. R20 with real time hits 6951.Temp is the mid 70c during r20.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi,
Sounds great nothing wrong with the cpu cooling
Think your gpu is put together properly 
I've messed up using the wrong screws before and had bad contact and of course gpu temps were poor.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 24, 2020)

No post after the first time I put the water block on the GPU, then second time the temp was extremely high (use wrong screw), the third time it worked.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi,
EK water block ?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah ek is usually the go to for water blocks especially gpu's otherwise only .....ftw3 would come from evga hydrocopper on release so never know what people get 
GPU block gets water first so as long as it's not collecting stuff and clean not sure what would be the issue water water ambient cpu sure is cooled well.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 24, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Baby water with silver coil
> Pump straight to mo-ra3 outaide case then back in the front rad then cpu block then upper rad then rear rad then gpu then bottom rad.
> ...picture not quoted...



From that picture looks like your missing a small Wolverine figure that should be in your reservoir.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 24, 2020)

Took out the rear rad and temp is the same.
Wtf, now no post after taking out rear rad and bottom rad. What is going on guys? Code 00 no post, is it motherboard or cpu?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 25, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Baby water with silver coil
> Pump straight to mo-ra3 outaide case then back in the front rad then cpu block then upper rad then rear rad then gpu then bottom rad.
> 
> View attachment 160047



Get rid of those 120mm rads. Tiny rads bring way more negatives than cooling. Is that the 35x2 pump? I recommend you get the heatsink for it and the decoupling feet or fashion some mount that decouples it.

Btw, your loop routing is seriously convoluted. All that excess routing just adds more resistance. Ditch the tiny rads and only run the big rads. Use those tiny rad spots for more fan intake. With those tiny rads gone, I really bet you could just run the big rads and not even need the external.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Fans run at 800 rpm, 4 noctua fan on mo-ra3 also run slow too.


This is your problem, run your fans faster.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 26, 2020)

Now the problem is I cant even turn on the pc. Rgb on motherboars is on but hit the power button on the motherboard and on the case it not on. Previously code 00 fan spinning but no post


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh snap, the dreaded code 00...

I dunno, time to go over things with a fine tooth comb. And make sure you are grounded before.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 26, 2020)

Rma the board, new board will be here tomorrow with a new psu too.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 26, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Rma the board, new board will be here tomorrow with a new psu too.


Hi,
Dang that's fast where on earth rma's that quick 

I had a psu go out evga 1200p2 and took out the cpu too 9940x hurt the board pretty badly as well x299 cheap mark 2 but it still worked enough to put another chip in it and work.
Think rma on the chip took the longest 10 days and 5 days on the psu.
Board I eventually returned to micro center it had an instore warranty.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 26, 2020)

I didn’t drain the loop when I took out the rear and bottom rad , so maybe that thing happens


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 26, 2020)

Code 00 is usually cpu from my experience and these are self inflicted wounds...


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 26, 2020)

But why now I cant turn on the pc ? Just test the new psu and cant turn on too. Im too busy to swap the motherboard to test it.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 26, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> But why now I cant turn on the pc ? Just test the new psu and cant turn on too. Im too busy to swap the motherboard to test it.



You have some serious issues to diagnose. And at the same time your loop is overly complex for no gains. To diagnose your rig it's probably best to do so without water in the way.

If it were me, I'd be removing the loop just to get medieval on the diagnosis, and then once that's done I would seriously redo the loop. Rip off the band aid, the s... has already hit the fan.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 26, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> I didn’t drain the loop when I took out the rear and bottom rad , so maybe that thing happens



Not sure how you managed that but could you have had a drip the caused a short in your MB or PSU?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 26, 2020)

I used 24 pin atx jumper and the system is on. But when I plug it into the motherboard and it is not on.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 27, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> I used 24 pin atx jumper and the system is on. But when I plug it into the motherboard and it is not on.



did you mean you did the paper clip test on the PSU and that works, but connected to the Motherboard, the board fails to boot still?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 27, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Now the problem is I cant even turn on the pc. Rgb on motherboars is on but hit the power button on the motherboard and on the case it not on. Previously code 00 fan spinning but no post


00 is probably a dead board.
Bios may be corrupted or a CPU error.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi,
00 is really cpu not getting power so could be cpu/ mother board/ cpu power cable/ psu.
Need another chip to test the board
Need another board to test the chip so neither of these are doable for most.
You might could buy a cheap 10400k and test the board micro center for example has 10 day returns on cpu's.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 10, 2020)

New motherboard and system is up and running. I give up. I cant get the water closer to ambient except a chiller. The water is still at 30c at load which is around 700w and ambient is 24c-25c.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jul 10, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> New motherboard and system is up and running. I give up. I cant get the water closer to ambient except a chiller. The water is still at 30c at load which is around 700w and ambient is 24c-25c.



Only 5c between water and ambient at load - that seems pretty good to me!


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 11, 2020)

The funny thing is the temp stays the same when I disconnected the mo-ra3 and just used 3x360 rad inside my case. I put a temp sensor on the inlet and outlet of the mo-ra3 and the temp stays the same. The mo-ra3 doesnt cool it down at regular speed. At 100% fan speed, it cool the water down 0.4c.


----------

